# Forum Mobile Apps for iPhone, iPad, and Android Devices!



## Janet H

Rejoice!

After a long wait forum members can finally surf the board with our Custom App for iPhone, iPad, and Android Devices. This App is FREE and will help you stay in touch and up to date, while on the go.

You can see some screen shots and instructions for download on this page: *Link* or you can simply search the apps store associated with your mobile device.

Look for future support for other devices such as Blackberry and Windows Mobile and thanks for waiting so patiently for these mobile apps :wave:


----------



## Coolfreak

That is absolutely awesome. I love my android device.


----------



## -WOLF-

Might I ask if the Windows Mobile edition of the software is version-specific / be available for 6.x ?


----------



## Janet H

-WOLF- said:


> Might I ask if the Windows Mobile edition of the software is version-specific / be available for 6.x ?




Unknown at this point but we'll post updates as they are available


----------



## sobeit

its about time :grin: Thanks:wave:


----------



## Elvenleader3

I'm always on TSF on my IPod touch, which I use all around my house as a substitute for a laptop,. Glad to see this. Thanks :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

Just got an Android 2.2 thingy...

The link in post #1 = 500 error


----------



## -WOLF-

Yeah, the link is dead for me too (Using Chrome) but before it was not.


----------



## inphoenix

Your android app is down after an update. Please check. It seem you need to upgrade your plugin.


----------



## Go The Power

I get the same error on my iPad


----------



## Redeye3323

I also get the same error, Janet H told me to try reinstalling the app to no avail.

Seems a problem their side...


----------



## Kawipoo

I had a parsing error yesterday trying to connect on my IPad and I today I have a connection error because request was redirected too many times. This is definitely a server error and not a client error but the response I get is uninstall and reinstall the app.


----------



## DonaldG

Janet H said:


> Rejoice!
> 
> After a long wait forum members can finally surf the board with our Custom App for iPhone, iPad, and Android Devices. This App is FREE and will help you stay in touch and up to date, while on the go.
> 
> You can see some screen shots and instructions for download on this page: *Link* or you can simply search the apps store associated with your mobile device.
> 
> Look for future support for other devices such as Blackberry and Windows Mobile and thanks for waiting so patiently for these mobile apps :wave:


We would rejoice Janet, the wee problem is that the link appears to have expired, dead & buried.

Do you have a new one please.


----------



## Redeye3323

If you have an iPod/iPhone then just google "Tech Support" or "Tech Help" and look for the TSF icon


----------



## Redeye3323

That came out totally wrong and I can't edit it :/

Search it in the App store I mean


----------



## Coolfreak

And if you are running Android - just search it in the Market.


----------



## hasankamal

I ask if the Windows Mobile edition of the software is version-specific / be available for 6.x ?


----------



## DT Roberts

I'm looking forward to getting it running on *Windows Mobile* (still)!


----------



## mansi..

Yup.! ppl luv to surf with iphone,ipad..


----------



## Techie19

When is the app coming out for BlackBerry?


----------



## ben1390

I can't find this app in the Android Market, does this still exist?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

What are you searching for in the App Browser?

Also, have you tried navigating to this site using your phone's web-browser?

The reason I say that is because the site pops up a message linking you to the app if you view TSF's website via an iOS device (e.g. iphone). Perhaps this is the same on the Android phones..

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## ben1390

Hi Redeye3323

I searched for tech support forum in the android marketplace, but you were right, i visited the site in my phones browser and it prompted me to install the app :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

I believe that it's name is "Tech Help" on the App store so it is probably similar on the Android marketplace as well.

I am glad my advice worked for you anway :wave:

-Redeye


----------



## Coolfreak

"Computer Tech Support Community" is the name in the Android Market.

Developer name = Social Knowledge, LLC


----------



## lisafly

Blackberry is my past favorite phone. now I love iphone. I am looking forwarding to own it.


----------



## Techie19

I dont own an Iphone or Android phone, I have a BlackBerry and want the TSF App for the BB to come out already. Any word on this happening some time soon?


----------



## johnsrock

Tech Support Forum iPhone app is available on iTunes here.

Simple awesome.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Any news on a Blackberry Playbook App?


----------



## johnsrock

Its a good idea to meet the increasing demand of Smart phones and their apps. Keep it up and keep updating new features. Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Any news on a Blackberry Playbook App?


RIM is making android apps usable on the blackberry OS soon. It is then up to the developers to support the blackberry devices.


----------



## Kalim

Thanks. Great idea.


----------



## IanHanssens

Would be nice if the thread options tool would come on android.
Thx


----------



## via

Wishing to get it in Blackberry.Thanks


----------



## Agafed

It will be nice to have the option of Tapatalk. I preferred that because I can visit a lot of forums using one single app. 

Maybe you could consider it...


----------

